# Favorite Sad Song/Music



## Jorge the Wolfdog (May 27, 2010)

Everyone one has a favorite sad music/song that they like to hear from time to time when there down. Post your favorite here and share it with us all.

*"This Broken Soul" by Rebecca Kneubuhl*
[yt]8WO4kQ79I-w[/yt]
*{**Video Contains Game Spoilers**}*
This is the ending song from "The Legend of Spyro: The Eternal Darkness" game. This song really hit me hard when I first heard it and I am going to admit it that it did make me cry just a little. The lyrics and the music are really nice together and its always good to listen too when you feel alone.​


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Sad songs, huh? 

[yt]SAK9UDChgy0[/yt]
[yt]G1laLbhgYz4[/yt]
[yt]bhGGOv7U_84[/yt]


----------



## TashkentFox (May 27, 2010)

Goodbye Dolly Grey 

[yt]Y80_zOiZs-g[/yt]

(This version omits the sad second verse)


----------



## Taralack (May 27, 2010)

[yt]gmLXEmCExIE[/yt]

Though more melancholy than sad though.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2010)

[yt]xK0njkATf84[/yt]

[yt]yoAPw-eJuYo[/yt]

[yt]JD8Gvx92Rdg[/yt]


"Mad World" by Gary Jules is the obvious one I will not bother finding a video for.


----------



## Morroke (May 27, 2010)

I'm here to ruin this thread.

[yt]GfrIipujxfQ[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2010)

I was going to post an awful song sometime too, but now that you've posted that song, I don't think I could beat you.


----------



## Vesuro (May 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByvQ8ExmXq0


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

[yt]kUDndFKTA0s[/yt]

See what I did there?


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

[yt]PLxc53RcHJw[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 27, 2010)

[yt]f-C9gjmhtxw[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 27, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> [yt]f-C9gjmhtxw[/yt]


I think you mean Yoko Kanno's version, which is much better, imo. Prefer the vocals in Yoko Kanno's.

[yt]bwyNRdAuEOk[/yt]

Subtle difference, but it's there.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 27, 2010)

I know there are better versions of the song, but this is the one that is all over youtube. 

[yt]Yg_rf2d894k[/yt]


----------



## Isen (May 28, 2010)

Emmy the Great- 24
[yt]nGverngX1Es[/yt]

The Flaming Lips- Waitin' for a Superman
[yt]Xr799iX0qGo[/yt]

Okkervil River- So Come Back, I Am Waiting
It's about Tim Hardin's heroin addiction, which eventually caused his death.  This is the only video I can find.
[yt]XIJzmOsqZp8[/yt]

Flowers from the Man Who Shot Your Cousin- Lay Down Your Arms
[yt]OAtdhrR79xU[/yt]

Also, anything by Pedro the Lion.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 28, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k2vCAqdFx1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k2vCAqdFx1s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

Ain't No Love in the Heart of the City - Bobby Blues Band


----------



## Grimfang (May 28, 2010)

This band was pretty awesome (not sure what they're doing for a singer now).
[yt]-hhnE3i6U84[/yt]


And of course, my obligatory Elliott Smith contribution.
[yt]6qNuGj6uAyg[/yt]

[yt]HSDu73XlB78[/yt]


Three is probably overkill, but melancholic music is great.


----------



## Redregon (May 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gWtNbHBNqM

this song is both depressing and beautiful at the same time. the chick has an impressive set of pipes on her. the guitar in it is pretty damn sweet too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUm7ak85uHM

Tank Girl fans should appreciate this one XP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yvx61o5-hA

Awesome voice in this one.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 28, 2010)

End of the Innocence and Fast Car.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

[yt]zGsYK3xSkio[/yt] [yt]26uNj5VsFL4[/yt]​


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 29, 2010)

I can't locate a youtube of it right now but:

The Poozies: Ma Plaid.


----------



## Zhael (May 29, 2010)

[YT]Lb_BUCPtBJo[/YT]


----------



## Isen (May 29, 2010)

Zhael said:


> [YT]Lb_BUCPtBJo[/YT]


Every time I see this picture it makes me want to simultaneously laugh and cry which generally just makes me look like a crazy person.


----------



## Zhael (May 29, 2010)

Isen said:


> Every time I see this picture it makes me want to simultaneously laugh and cry which generally just makes me look like a crazy person.



Nice to know. Personally, I think it's a sucky picture.


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2010)

Thisn't just because of Donnie Darko.

[yt]hW93CV6m-JU[/yt]

I didn't want to do the actual music video, as it's a little too happy.


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

Motherless Child

[yt]ix3opphUIGg[/yt]


----------

